# new local hutch



## deacon_frost (Dec 10, 2010)

got this bad boy off ebay the other day was bidding on one a couple of weeks ago that went up to 80+ dollars and didnt meet reserve. then weeks later while doing a search on my hometown i came across another one with a buy it now for 35 dollars so i jumped all over it, maybe the bottle gods are looking out for me after all[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 10, 2010)

Nie Deacon. I love those tombstones. Does it have a little bottle embossed on the bottom?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey Brian,

 Nice one, though squint as I might, I can't quite pull in the name... How many Hutches were native to Boonville? Any with gators rampant?


----------



## rockbot (Dec 11, 2010)

I love hutches!


----------



## epackage (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice DF, right up my alley, I have at least 20 local's with tombstones...


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks for the replys 
 blobbottlebob the base is plain, what does the little bottle signifiy?
 hey surf hows it been? sorry about the crappy pic it says j.r tackett boonville mo and as far as i know its one of three diff hutches from boonville another is raymond smith who was tacketts partner at one time(will post pic) i found it under the house i was tearing down next to mine, it was sitting up in the floor joist, and the other is a boonville bottling works that so far all i have found was a broken one


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 12, 2010)

forgot to mention that smith was only in business for a year or two so i would think his hutch would be more rare, tackett was in business for quite some time heres another bottle of his in my collection


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for those great photos, Brian,

 I'm loving the raw sienna quality.


----------



## jvharp (Dec 12, 2010)

I too am interested in the little bottle embossed on the big bottle. I have two Schramm bottles from Farmington Mo with little hutches embossed on them. Please do tell.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 13, 2010)

> blobbottlebob the base is plain, what does the little bottle signifiy?


 I'm not sure. Its just a mold that was used (I think by NBBGCo). There was an outline of a hutch on the bottom. It always occurs on tombstone plate bottles (that I've seen). I was just curious if that was a common phenomenon (or not). I could post pics but I don't want to screw up your thread.


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 13, 2010)

Bob,
 I have about 20 tombstones plates from Michigan and none have the small hutch on the bottom. I'll check (when able) to see if any of them are North Baltimore bottles.
 Bill


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 13, 2010)

The tombstone embossing style is definitely not common out here in California. I don't have a single local tombstone style embossed hutch in my entire collection. There is an Enterprise Soda Works from S.F. tombstone variant but I've never found one for the right price. As in cheap! [8D]


----------



## woody (Dec 13, 2010)

I used to have that Savoy Brown LP. Late 60's early 70's.
 "I sleep with the sun and I arise with the moon......"[]


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 14, 2010)

blobbottlebob no need in worring about screwing up my thread show us some pics[]


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 14, 2010)

was also wondering how long of a time period were hutch bottles used?


----------



## rockbot (Dec 15, 2010)

Hutches a good 20 years in most towns. Tooled crowns overlapped with hutches and in use 20 years too.


----------



## Dean (Dec 15, 2010)

> I too am interested in the little bottle embossed on the big bottle. I have two Schramm bottles from Farmington Mo with little hutches embossed on them. Please do tell.


 
 Hello Everyone,
 I have these bottle on bottle picture hutchs:  L  Pittsburgh (lion & bottle), LC  Scranton (single bottle), RC Farmington (2 bottles within a Horseshoe), and R Jeffersson City (bottle canon firing a cork).

 Enjoy and Merry Christmas,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is a hutch with a picture of the Hutchinson spring stopper

 Enjoy, 




 Dean Marvel


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey nice score deaconfrost! With how small your town is it is impressive to see you coming up with new additions to your collection. Those are sweet bottles, do you have any other Boonville hutches or blown sodas?

 Regarding the era of the hutch:



> Many  			authors cite 1912 as the end of the Hutchinson  			era, as that was the year W. H. Hutchinson & Son dropped  			Hutchinson 			stoppers from their catalog.  			1912 was not, however, the end of the line for  			Hutchinson 			stoppers.  There are  			numerous instances of  			Hutchinson 			bottles still being used well into the 1920s.  			Most likely these bottlers were extra careful to properly  			clean bottles and stoppers.


 
 I thought I read somewhere that the last known year that hutch stoppers were listed in the glass company catalogs was 1920 or 1921?

 In my digging locally I have found both hutches and blown crowns that are almost identical in age (made in the same year if what I believe to be the date codes are to be trusted) so it was certainly very common for both styles of closure to be used at the same time. If the ABCo date code things actually represent the year of manufacture then there were still scads being produced for businesses here after 1910.

 Seems that hutches had a respectable, 40+ year run.


----------



## epackage (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe the coolest Bottle on bottle....

 A Six Pint Schultz Blob Top Mineral Water with a Schultz Seltzer bottle embossed on the back...sold it to a member here earlier this year.....


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks plummy those are the only hutches that i know about theres one soda before that  but i havent had the pleasure of finding one yet, my friend has one in his collection heres a pic its a kaiser and geiger soda water the first know boonville soda


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay. Sorry for the delay. Here is a picture of a tombstone hutch (showing the plate). It is an NBBGCo bottle.

 (This pic was oversized. I re-sized it on a new reply).


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 15, 2010)

And the bottle on the bottom.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry about my huge pic above. I tried to get it off but I guess I ran out of time.


----------

